# Watch mobile phone on TV?



## Brian G Turner (Jan 11, 2014)

My wife has a Sony Xperia Z1 with some films on it.

Would be nice to be able to watch them on the TV, but it's not a Bluetooth one with mirroring capabilities.

Is it possible to watch the content from her phone on the TV using a lead to connect the two together, or via a special dongle?

I figure it must be possible, somehow.


----------



## Moonbat (Jan 11, 2014)

If you TV has a USB port then you might be able to use the phone as a hard drive and watch the file on the TV. I know our TV does that, not tried it with a phone and it does obviously depend on what format the file is (ours was happy with .avi)


I suppose it depends more on the tv than the phone.


If the phone has a mini hdmi port (very unlikely) then you could use that using a mini to normal sized hdmi cable. 


I expect there are more but those are the only 2 options I can think of.


----------



## Mirannan (Jan 11, 2014)

Another possibility (if you have a laptop or desktop computer handy, and happen to have the right software) is to transfer the file(s) to the computer and burn a DVD. Your TV needs also to have a DVD player attached, of course. Or (along the same lines) if you can connect a computer to the TV maybe you could play the file on the computer, using the TV as a monitor.

I suppose it all depends on what other equipment other than phone and TV you have available. And possibly what software you have, too.


----------



## Kylara (Jan 12, 2014)

Depends on what tv you have...and what inputs it has...what model tv is it, if we know that we can be more helpful


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not familiar with your wife's phone model but I do this a lot, with Apple products (sorry , I know you're not overly impressed with your new iPhone).

What format are the movies in? MP4? AVI? Or some proprietary file type? My sister does a variant of what *Moonbat* mentioned: by putting them on USB and then direct to the TV (A Sony Somethingia she inherited from my bro).

I use  my PS3 to watch movies via the USB, but it only plays files up to 2.2GB in size, so super HD files won't work and I am limited to MP4 and AVI. 

Apple TV is a unit that costs around £69-£99 and streams direect to the TV from a Mac or iProduct. I'm after one myself but it is a luxury item well below a Kindle on my wishlist.

I know it's not relating directly to your wife's make of phone, but I thought it may give you some ideas.

pH


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 23, 2014)

I've looked into this and apparently I can it with a MHL lead, connecting the phone to the TV via USB > HDMI.

However, I'd have to buy the MHL lead and a HDMI cable. Just to play a few films on a Sony mobile phone that are DRM locked so the Sony PS3 won't even play them.

Seems a bit pointless buying all the leads when I can just get the films out via Lovefilm.

Oh well.


----------

